# sad day...how do other people cope?



## bonbean01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Took two lambs today to be processed...so sad...we get so attached to our little herd, but if we just kept them all, we couldn't afford to keep any of them.  Choice is having them eventually in our freezer (shudder) or get rid of all our sheep which we adore and enjoy caring for.  The Mama sheep are handling this better than we are.  We could just sell them, but then who knows how they will be cared for, and eventually they will be in someone's freezer.  This is hard...does it get easier with time?
Bonnie...trying to be self-sufficient but having a hard time with the reality of it all...chickens that I hatched will be next


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't processed any of my personal sheep/lambs, however, my neighbor processes his (and I care for his). I do get attached to these sheep--how can't you when you're around them everyday? You learn their habits, where their spot is at the feed bunk, etc. What I do is my neighbor tells me what day he's taking them in and I start distancing myself from them. I do still feed them, pet them, etc, but I don't pay any more attention to them than what I need to. Usually it takes me about a week to distance myself from them...after that, I help load them on the trailer. Yes, it's sad, but it's a lot better when you "ignore" them than when you're around them, petting them, etc.

If it comes to me as a surprise, like within a day or two of them leaving, then I do cry because I didn't have an opportunity to 'distance' myself from them.

It gets easier each time I do it.

P.S. I also like to take a picture of them the day they go. I don't know why...I don't print it out or anything...it just takes up space on my computer (lol), but I like having pictures of all the sheep whom I've enjoyed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 6, 2011)

I still have a hard time with some, but not all of them.  Your thought process is kind of like mine.  I would rather take good care of them and then put them in the freezer than have them end up some where are neglected. But in all honesty we sell a lot of ours, to pay for feed and costs of the farm. 

We had a show lamb this summer that had a lovely personality and I felt really bad for him and still miss him. But that was what he was for and at the end of the fair week he was sold and loaded on the truck. I haven't always had that hard of a time with the animals that we trained for the fair, but that one I got really attached to. Probably because my son is younger and we had to spend a lot of time with the lamb to tame him, and spent a lot of time working with setting the lamb up, he was a wonderful lamb and was very cooperative making it even harder at the end of the fair to see him go. 


So the answer to your question is we are all human and it isn't always easy.  

try not to name the onse you know are going to the freezer, that will help. 

I have been working with livestock all my adult life.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 6, 2011)

It is sad, especially when you have a small flock since you know each one.  I have processed several of my lambs and it's sad each time, but I know they led good lives and I would rather eat meat I know has been raised well than buy meat from the store.  It helps a little if you tell yourself from the beginning that's what the lamb is for.  I'm not sure I could eat one of my ewes though.  The hardest part for me was driving away once I dropped the lambs off.  I'm not sure how I'd feel about doing it myself.  I use a very small processor and he's good to the animals, so I feel better about it.  Oddly enough I bottle fed a goat kid this year and we're considering eating him.  I'm just not attached to him, even though I bottle fed him.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

harvest time is a joyous time for us. we're glad we gave our animals a great life and we butcher them here at home. for their entire lives they are well cared for, dont have anything to fear, and spend their time outside as they were intended. we think a few minutes of confusion ("hey why am i being held upside down?" or "wow a bucket of special snacks just for me!") and then its over in a second. 

we're glad that we can support ourselves with our efforts and trust the way of things. 

to be sure, we usually know who's headed for the pot - so we don't get overly attached and see our meat animals as just that. 

it does get easier. and its best if you prepare yourself - pray for courage, practice deep thanksgiving, and be glad that you're fortunate enough to get a front row seat of the cycle of life.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the responses...I truly appreciate them all...and the following helps so much: 

 pray for courage, practice deep thanksgiving, and be glad that you're fortunate enough to get a front row seat of the cycle of life.  

Thank you again!
Bonnie


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Bonbean 

At 7.30am this morning I took my steer Galloway called Winston through to the final door at the slaughterhouse then went home and caught 24 Muscovy ducks then shipped them to the processing plant. 
Its a business for us and after years of doing this I can say its not easy to do but the rewards are a long life freely wandering about the farm and fields for the animals and top quality food for our customers and us. 
I really hope it gets easier for you and I'm sure you will enjoy the lamb


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 6, 2011)

x


----------



## freemotion (Sep 6, 2011)

I personally think it is a sign of a healthy psyche if it is hard on you.  It also shows that the animals were raised with love and respect.  Next  time, make it a bit easier by naming the animals food names if you must name them....I must....so it is things like Bacon and Porkchop, Big Mac and Quarter Pounder.  Kindness for the freezer-camp bound critters, and lots of time and attention and affection for the keepers.

And what OFG said.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Now, when my goat died........I freaked out. I bawled and stomped and got mad and threw things. Um, I did this for three days. Yeah.  Hubby couldnt comfort me, so he did the only intelligent thing....he hid.


Smart man!!

As to the rest: Well said


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 7, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> We did have a cow fall on the ice one year and bust her pelvis.  I felt horrible for her, she was in such pain.  We quickly ended it for her, and though the rest of the family was ready to bury her, I saw it as a waste of meat and put her in the freezer.  Scarlet made some pretty good roast, but she was a tough old girl, even in the frying pan.  I was sad to see her go, as she was not "meat" until she was dead.


I don't think that's heartless at all, and that's probably the only instance where I could put a breeder in the freezer (if there was an accident).  It would be a shame to waste that meat and that life.


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got mine two butchered last week. It was first time. I didnt like the thought until I tried some meat. It is the best!


----------

